# Sending DVDs from US to Mexico



## ahoffer (Oct 22, 2011)

My mom wants to send the DVDs that I accidently left behind. She would like to know if thats possible and if it is then whats the best way to send things without bothering customs? Thanks


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Your DVDs from the USA, if recent, are probably 'USA or Canada Only' Region 1 versions. So, unless you have a Region 1 player with you in Mexico, they might be unplayable on TV. You could use them with your computer, if you keep it free of other DVD regions.
Mexico is Region 4.
As for sending them, it will be very expensive with shipping and probably duty for any amount with a value over $50 USD.


----------



## dongringo (Dec 13, 2010)

ahoffer said:


> My mom wants to send the DVDs that I accidently left behind. She would like to know if thats possible and if it is then whats the best way to send things without bothering customs? Thanks


Use Priority Mail, about 30 bucks +/-, depending on weight, 1 -3 weeks delivery, trackable.

Do NOT use regular mail! Mailmen like DVD's.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Mexican sold DVD players*



RVGRINGO said:


> Your DVDs from the USA, if recent, are probably 'USA or Canada Only' Region 1 versions. So, unless you have a Region 1 player with you in Mexico, they might be unplayable on TV. You could use them with your computer, if you keep it free of other DVD regions.
> Mexico is Region 4.
> As for sending them, it will be very expensive with shipping and probably duty for any amount with a value over $50 USD.


I was a video engineer and the players and recorders sold in Mexico play region 1 [US, Japan, Canada etc. official region] and region 4 which is the official region for Mexico [and other countries in South America] by a complicated "white paper compliance" set of technical requirements used in manufacturing CDs and DVDs worldwide. They all play region 1 and region 4 if sold in Mexico. If you brought a non multi region player from the US and Canada that plays region 1 only you might have problems playing DVDs bought in Mexico. The regions have always been encrypted in DVDs since they have been sold commercially. This would be other than copyright big expense movies usually [promo, commercial and instructional, documentaries etc.] or at least the first release to protect Blockbuster type setups and pay per view that release them later in smaller markets at a lesser price. They sell multi region DVDs now also. Most people in Europe own multi region DVD players and multi system TVs now.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Our player is a multi-regional unit, bought in Mexico several years ago and has been set 'region free'. Still, it refuses to play 'region 1 only' DVDs I've received from the USA, which I must play on my Mac. It will play old region 1 and region 4 discs, but now the newer region 1 DVDs.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

AlanMexicali said:


> I was a video engineer and the players and recorders sold in Mexico play region 1 [US, Japan, Canada etc. official region] and region 4 which is the official region for Mexico [and other countries in South America] by a complicated "white paper compliance" set of technical requirements used in manufacturing CDs and DVDs worldwide. They all play region 1 and region 4 if sold in Mexico. If you brought a non multi region player from the US and Canada that plays region 1 only you might have problems playing DVDs bought in Mexico. The regions have always been encrypted in DVDs since they have been sold commercially. This would be other than copyright big expense movies usually [promo, commercial and instructional, documentaries etc.] or at least the first release to protect Blockbuster type setups and pay per view that release them later in smaller markets at a lesser price. They sell multi region DVDs now also. Most people in Europe own multi region DVD players and multi system TVs now.



Edit:
They sell multi region DVDs now also. 
This would be other than copyright big expense movies usually [promo, commercial and instructional, documentaries etc.] or at least the first release to protect Blockbuster type setups and pay per view that release them later in smaller markets at a lesser price. Most people in Europe own multi region DVD players and multi system TVs now.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Region 1*



RVGRINGO said:


> Our player is a multi-regional unit, bought in Mexico several years ago and has been set 'region free'. Still, it refuses to play 'region 1 only' DVDs I've received from the USA, which I must play on my Mac. It will play old region 1 and region 4 discs, but now the newer region 1 DVDs.


I wouldn't doubt it as it is easy to program any player from the software on the DVDs. Sounds like a trick only Sony would do as they own a huge part of the worldwide production that ends up on DVDs worldwide.
It might be just that movie studio [or all big studios] blocking it from playing on multi region DVD players. Most DVD player manufactures want the players to play as much as possible, not Sony always. They took a couple years longer to allow their Sony players to play DVD-R/DVD-RWs.

Try taking these new DVDs to play somewhere on a regular Mexican bought DVD player OK? I am curious. Is your multi region player a Sony?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

No, it isn't a Sony. It is a Samsung DVD/VCR combination unit; probably six years old.


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*DVD players*



RVGRINGO said:


> No, it isn't a Sony. It is a Samsung DVD/VCR combination unit; probably six years old.


In that case I would suspect certain movie studios now have a program on the DVD so that they will not play on multi region DVDs. I would assume they still will play on Mexican bought region 1 and region 4 players as per the agreement the DVD manufactures and producers of copy-write videos have had all along.


----------



## ahoffer (Oct 22, 2011)

Thanks I will try the priority mail. I brought all my DVDs from home. I actually brought Mexican ones to the US when I was on vacations. My phillips one in the US played the Mexican ones and my DVD player which is just a cheap Mitusi brand here plays all my DVDs from home. I believe the box said regions 1&4. I unfortunantly forgot the kids favorite ones when we left. I think they may have been at moms. Thanks for your help


----------



## rckrckr (Jan 12, 2010)

My pricey new Samsung player bought at Liverpool in Colima plays only Region 4 discs. The Chinese-made 299 peso machine from Walmart in Manzanillo plays all regions.


----------



## ahoffer (Oct 22, 2011)

rckrckr said:


> My pricey new Samsung player bought at Liverpool in Colima plays only Region 4 discs. The Chinese-made 299 peso machine from Walmart in Manzanillo plays all regions.


That's where I bought mine. I think it only cost about that price also. So far it works fine!


----------

